# Puritan 2006 Calendar for Desktop Wallpaper!



## C. Matthew McMahon (Nov 7, 2006)

I've had a huge number of requests asking that the APM 2006 Calendar be placed in a format as *desktop wallpaper*.

Well, they are now finished!

The images are going to be sent via email. They are in a zip file which will house two sizes - 800 x 600 and 1200 x 900 (for larger desktops). 

We decided to do this now because web hosting for PP is coming up and we want to raise the money for that, and ISBN numbers.

We are asking a whopping $8 donation for the "Puritan Pack" to be sent to you via email.

Check out the details here:
http://www.apuritansmind.com/PuritanReformationWallpaper.htm











...and more!

If you get them, be sure that your email will take a file size of 12 megs.

_PS - we are working on a 2007 Calendar that will surround the Scottish Covenanters, and should be done at the end of November._


----------



## SpiritAndTruth (Nov 9, 2006)

Matt:

Just got mine today, and they look GREAT!!!!  I especially like the fact that you also included smaller versions, as well as thumbnails. They are a terrific addition to my collection of stuff...

Thanks again!

Alex


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Nov 12, 2006)

SpiritAndTruth said:


> Matt:
> 
> Just got mine today, and they look GREAT!!!!  I especially like the fact that you also included smaller versions, as well as thumbnails. They are a terrific addition to my collection of stuff...
> 
> ...


 
I love them as well.

We are working now on the Scottish Divines, and I have another in the brainstorming session on Covenant Theology.

Very nice!

CMM


----------

